# 00 buck question



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I shot plenty of 00 buck out of my 590 mossberg, it's cylinder bore and I've never shot at any targets farther that 20 yards. I'd like to do the hog hunt comming up but have never hunted with buckshot. Can it be choked down like other shot? If I shoot it out of a modified (or tighter) choke will it hurt my barrel? Whats the effectve range of 00 buck?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have never hunted with it either....and I don't think it will hurt your barrel unless you fired a lot out of it....shoot enough to pattern it and then hunt you may never even shoot it....but you should know how it does shoots at certain yardages.....I most likely will have mod. to a full choke...but most likely mod....


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

00 buck will choke down a little bit. Max effective range is about 25 yards. You might be able to stretch it a little but you'll know once you pattern it. You should have about an 8-10" spread at 25 yards with 9 pellet 00 Buck.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

my dads shot deer at 100yds with 00 buck 12ga 3in


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

bassbuster065 said:


> my dads shot deer at 100yds with 00 buck 12ga 3in



I want to see it... lol, where was this?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bassbuster065 said:


> my dads shot deer at 100yds with 00 buck 12ga 3in


can you see what choke he uses?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> can you see what choke he uses?


you won't hurt your gun even with a full choke....now I would use a super full, or turkey choke....you would have to shoot it so much at one time to get the barrel HOT to possibly damage it...I know guys that shot slugs threw a full choke....so individual 00 buck with move slightly to get out of the barrel....but then...I don't know what i am talking about....go pattern it and see what works the best....and I'll see you there for the hog hunt


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Remember that Boars have that thick shoulder plate (shield) that you have to penetrate. I would keep my shots close. Round Balls slow down faster than a solid slug at the greater distances.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> you won't hurt your gun even with a full choke....now I would use a super full, or turkey choke....you would have to shoot it so much at one time to get the barrel HOT to possibly damage it...I know guys that shot slugs threw a full choke....so individual 00 buck with move slightly to get out of the barrel....but then...I don't know what i am talking about....go pattern it and see what works the best....and I'll see you there for the hog hunt




i was going to go pattern it today, but wouldnt you know it, as soon as i started getting ready it started to rain. maybe thursday. ive got 2 3/4" (9 pellets) and 3" mag (15 pellets) im really hoping the 3"ers pattern [email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

ez, each load will shot differently, I would think modified choke would be your best bet, and if you happen to get a shot I would keep it inside 50yds. for a good kill shot, further then that and I doubt it would drop a boar, maybe a small young though. I have seen several boars shot with a .270 and 30-06 travel further then you would think possible before dying. Good luck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went out to the range today and shot some 00 buck. i shot remington 3" magnum loads and some military 2 3/4 - 00 i picked up.. imp mod choke shot pretty good. i wouldnt use it past 30 yards. i tried my full and mod chokes too, they shot about the same as the imp mod. then i put in the turkey choke. im pleased to say my buckshot range will be in the 50 yard range. out of the 15 - 00 pellets in the 3" mag loads, 7 to 9 hit the target every time at 50 yards. 13 to 15 hit the targets at 20 and 30. i made a video, but i installed new software and im having trouble downloading online to youtube. if i get it online, ill post it. i will say this, when it comes to shooting buckshot, choke it down for tighter patterns just like with smaller shot.


----------

